# ***Sources That Have Been Tested***



## AnaSCI (May 3, 2013)

*SOURCES TAKE NOTE:* If you are not an Approved Source or Board Sponsor here you are NOT ALLOWED to post. If you wish to view the AAS Testing Results forum here are your options:

1) Sources that are Approved Advertisers of the board will have their contact information attached to the testing results and are free to post.

Sources that are non-Approved read below:

2) You can contact buck and donate to the testing. You will be given Donating Member status and access to the AAS Testing Results forum. You are NOT ALLOWED to post openly in any threads within the forum! You are only allowed to view the results and the comments by members.

3) You can contact [email protected] for advertising options. If your products have been tested and results posted you will be given discounted advertising package for 3, 6 or 12 months. This will give you access to the AAS Testing Results forum and posting permissions within the threads/forum. You will also receive your own sub-forum.

We are testing sources from all over the net. We cannot give free access to every source tested as it would be a mad house in here and would also be disrespectful to the sponsors and sources that advertise here.

Thank you for your understanding!


----------

